# Berkeley Fall 2016



## chenge (Oct 9, 2016)

The time has come yet again for another Berkeley comp; come thru for our 10 year anniversary!
It's going to be November 19, on the UC Berkeley campus. 

Holding:
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
Mega
OH

We're going to be capping registration in an effort to run on time for once, so be sure to register early!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 9, 2016)

i was going to register, but theres no BLD.


----------

